# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Alleen meer beweging helpt kinderen tegen dik worden

## Leontien

Hieronder een drietal berichten over kinderen die te dik zijn.




> Britse meisjes worden alsmaar dikker. De omtrek van hun taille is de voorbije dertig jaar met maar liefst tien centimeter toegenomen. Ook jongens worden steeds breder in de taille.


nu.nl




> Kinderen met overgewicht kunnen in hun strijd tegen de kilo's veel baat hebben bij groepstherapie. Tijdens groepsessies valt meer succes te behalen dan wanneer alleen deskundig advies gegeven wordt, zo blijkt uit onderzoek van de Universiteit Leiden.


nu.nl




> Slechts een op de vijf ouders vindt het nodig dat hun kinderen meer bewegen en maar een kwart van de ouders vindt dat hun kinderen gezonder moeten eten. Dat blijkt uit een TNO-onderzoek in opdracht van het Convenant Gezond Gewicht.


nu.nl

*Alleen meer beweging helpt kinderen tegen dik worden*

Ben je het eens met deze stelling? Of wil je er iets aan toevoegen?

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## Hella

Niet alleen meer bewegen, maar ook een gezonde voeding lijkt me hierbij niet overbodig. Niet teveel zoetigheid ed, en de kinderen al van jongs af aan een goede voeding leren eten.

----------


## floris

alleen meer bewegen is niet genoeg,
tegenwoordig hebben alle ouders de kast vol met snoep en chips enz enz.
en kinderen eten dit dus heel erg veel tegenwoordig, omdat ouders er vaak niet eens zijn, heeft het kind vrij spel om de lekkere spullen te pakken, vaak gaat het goed tot 18 jarige leeftijd als het kind erg veel beweegt. 
maar de meeste kinderen bewegen niet meer zo veel als vroeger en eten daarbij ook meer als 30 jaar geleden, tegenwoordig als een kind 10 kilometer moet fietsen heeft het al commentaar, ikzelf ging op de fiets naar het strand dat was 42 kilometer dan de hele dag zwemmen en dan 42 kilometer terug fietsen, dan had ik wel 10 boterhammen bij me, maar was en bleef mager, het hele leven is veel luier geworden, kinderen nemen de bus naar school, bij mij op het dorp zie ik zelfs ouders die 800 meter naast de school wonen, de auto nemen om het kind naar school te brengen, en dan maar afvragen waar het overgewicht vandaan komt.

----------


## knolselder

Ik ben het roerend met Hella en Floris eens. De ALLERbelangrijkste reden dat kinderen/mensen te dik worden is dat ze simpelweg domweg te veel eten. 
Veel bewegen is absoluut erg gezond, maar heeft met overgewicht beduidend minder te maken dan snoepen, snacken, kant-en-klaar koken met halffabrikaten en prefab-fabrieksproducten, en een algeheel consumptief ingestelde levenshouding. 
Kinderen wordt al vroeg aangeleerd voldoening te vinden in consumeren. Zo leren ze nooit de bevrediging kennen van zelf produceren! Zelf iets doen, zelf iets maken, zelf iets bedenken!

----------


## HenriP

Dikke kinderen hebben de verkeerde ouders. De meeste allochtonen hebben jaar rond alle dagen suikerfeest. de vrouwen met buik- en benen bedekkende gewaden zakken haast door hun platvoeten door hun gewicht.,en hun kinderen snoepen zich ook klem. Ziekenhuizen moeten speciale afdelingen laten bouwen met verzwaarde bedden met hef kraantjes om deze personen te kunnen kantelen .Deze uitgezakte figuren gaan ons veel geld kosten en niemand wil meer in de verpleging om zijn rug te slopen voor deze figuren.

----------


## ben0911

Tja, niks nieuws eigenlijk.
Welvaart geeft de mogelijkheden om ongelimiteerd te (vr)eten. En bij voorkeur de verkeerde dingen. Voeg daar aan toe ouders die zich niet zo bezig houden met opvoeden. En zie daar: onze jeugd is vetter dan vroeger.

Bewegen is goed en moet ook blijven, maar daar zit het probleem niet echt in.

----------


## motorwybe

Als je echt van je kinderen houdt ontzeg je ze(te) veel snoep, fastfood, chips etc. en laat je ze naar een sportclub naar eigen keuze gaan en je begeleid ze enthousiast daarin.
En natuurlijk laat je ze niet halve dagen achter de tv hangen of Nintendo spellen doen.
Dat is jouw verantwoordelijkheid t.o.v. je kinderen en hun toekomst.
Dat is hun recht, al zullen ze je het op dit moment niet in dank afnemen.
Later des te meer.
Weet je wat apenliefde is ? Doodknuffelen en verwennen !

----------


## Hypoliet

Voeding is ook wel erg belangrijk! Als je kinderen voortdurend volstopt met junkfood, zal bewegen niet elk kind tegen overgewicht behoeden

----------


## Luuss0404

Naast bewegen, wat sowieso goed is voor lichaam en geest, is het ook heel belangrijk om je lichaam die stoffen te geven die het nodig heeft via gezond voedsel.
Teveel eten of teveel van verkeerd voedsel eten is zeker niet goed voor de omvang en gewicht en daar helpt heel veel bewegen ook niet tegen.
Natuurlijk zijn er ook mensen die ondanks gezond voedsel, genoeg voedsel en veel beweging alsnog problemen houden met omvang en gewicht door lichamelijke problemen waar men rekening mee moet houden...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Het valt mij op dat als kinderen dik zijn, òf te zwaar ze dat thuis is overkomen....
Ouders hebben hierin een hele belangrijke taak, ze zijn hier verantwoordleijk voor...gewoon 3x daags eten en fruit en nog wat anders, en uiteraard ook bewegen....ik hoor vaak kinderen zeggen...Dàt lust ik niet....als het tijdstip is aangebroken van eten, werken ze eerst nog wat chips naar binnen of koeken...vreselijk jammer....en zo wordt het kind langzaam aan dikker....òòk belangrijk is het om op de scholen gymnastiek te krijgen of zwemmen, en daarnaast op een clubje te zitten wat sporten betreft...
de computer en alle spellen van Nintendo etc zijn van deze tijd, maar buiten spelen op jongere leeftijd is gezonder en goedkoper...pfffffffffff  :Stick Out Tongue:  een groot probleem maar het begin ligt toch echt in het ouderlijk huis....ik ben blij dat mijn ouders hier vroeger goed op gelet hebben...de voeding/sporten en ga zo maar door...het is de basis voor je gezondheid later, dan pak je dat zelf wel op....je hersenen heben gewoon goed en gezond voedsel nodig om te funtioneren op school en elders....toch een beetje begrip heb ik wel voor ouders, want het valt niet mee om elke dag de verleidingen te weerstaan, en sommige ouders willen hun kinderen gewoon verwennen, maar ik hoop dat ouders zich daar wat meer van bewust worden. :Wink: ..het blijft moeilijk....soms werken beide ouders en dan moet je echt alles goed regelen....een hele taak waar ik respect voor heb....ik hoop dat er nog meer aandacht voor dit onderwerp komt op scholen en tv en anders..Eten moet lekker èn GEZOND zijn...iets wat voor ons allen geldt, òòk wij worden dikker als we niet opletten....ik wens iedereen een gezondere leefstijl toe!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nikky278

Ik vind het een beetje ver gaan om te zeggen dat dikke kinderen "verkeerde ouders" hebben. Helaas kan het ook in de genen zitten of kan er sprake zijn van een ziekte en dan kan het erg moeilijk zijn je kind op een gezond gewicht te houden. Niet alle kinderen met overgewicht zijn over 1 kam te scheren. 
Maar dat terzijde. Ik denk dat veel ouders niet beter weten en daar hulp of op zijn minst een eye-opener bij nodig hebben. Alleen bewegen lijkt me niet genoeg, ook goede voeding speelt een grote rol.

----------

